

Startup Quote: Seth Godin, Founder, Squidoo - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/11654804862

======
raychancc
The key to getting a reputation for being brilliant is actually being
brilliant, not just acting like you are.

\- Seth Godin

<http://startupquote.com/post/11654804862>

